# DRINGEND: Einsatz nähe Karlsruhe S7-200



## jabba (23 März 2011)

Suche dringend jemand der mal in Wörth am Rhein (Mercedes) nach eine Anlage sehen kann,die ausgefallen ist.
Die Elektriker vor Ort dürfen leider nix an der Anlage machen.

Könnte auch nur eine Sicherung raus sein oder so.
Es handelt sich um eine tankstelle für Erdgas mit einer S7-200.

Nur ich müßte ein paar hundert km fahren.

Einsatz natürlich mit Auftrag und Rechnung.


----------



## jabba (23 März 2011)

Hat sich erledigt, durch einen helfenden Forumsteilnehmer.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 März 2011)

Bitte, Gern geschehen. 

Gruß
Timo


----------

